# Adernfarbe vor Hauptschalter



## Hahnus (17 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Adernfarbe vor Hauptschalter.

Wir sind Sondermaschinenbauer. Wenn wir eine komplette Anlage bauen, die dann beim Kunde direkt ans Stromnetzt angeschlossen wird, verwenden wir vor unserem Hauptschalter Orangene Kabel, und machen die Einspeißeklemmen auch kenntlich mit "Vorsicht Spannung vor Hauptschalter".

Wir bauen für Kunden aber auch des öffteren nur Anlagenteile. Die Anlagenteile sind dann meistens mit einem Klemmenkasten/kleinerem Schaltschrank der einen eigen Hauptschalter (bzw. Ein/Ausschalter) hat, aufgebaut. Unsere Kunden integrieren unsere Maschine/Anlagenteil dann in ihre Linie/Anlage. 

In einem konkreten Fall haben wir eine Hubbühne für einen Werkerarbeitsplatz gebaut. Die Hubbühne hatte einen kleinen Klemmenkasten mit Steuerung und Hauptschalter. Der Kunde hat diesen dann in seinen Anlage integriert.
Die Hubbühne hätte man aber auch in eine CEE Steckdose einstecken können und eigenständig betreiben können.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Muss man die Kabel vor unserem Hauptschalter/Ein-Aus Schalter in diesen Fällen auch in Orange/Gelb verdrahten? Oder können wir darauf verzichten da die vorgelagert Anlage (in diese unsere Maschine intigriert wurde) ja schon einen Hauptschalter besitzt, der alles abschaltet.

mfg

Hahnus


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2019)

Ich behaupte mal, dass sich für dich nichts ändert solange deine Anlage einen eigenen Hauptschalter oder Not-Aus-Schalter hat.
Die Kennzeichnung bezieht sich ja auf die Sicht bezogen auf deinen Hauptschalter.
Ansonsten könntest du die gleiche Frage auch für die Stecker-Variante stellen - wenn deine Anlage/Maschine nicht eingesteckt ist dann hast du die gleiche Situation wie bei dem abgeschalteten Hauptschalter der Vor-Maschine.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2019)

mMn. muss das Versorgungskabel nicht Orange sein. Habe ich nie gesehen.
Der Farbkodierung Orange für "Fremdspannung" bezieht sich für Adern innerhalb von ein Steuerung. Also Verbindungen die nicht durch den Hauptschalter isoliert werden.
Das Schild "Vorsicht Spannung vor Hauptschalter" macht Sinn.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2019)

Wir verdrahten in unseren Anlagen ausschließlich Fremdspannungen in Orange ( überwiegend Kontaktaustausch über Relais )


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir verdrahten in unseren Anlagen ausschließlich Fremdspannungen in Orange ( überwiegend Kontaktaustausch über Relais )


Auch die Kabeln sind Orange ?
Und auch für der Versorgungskabel wie Hahnus ?

Wir verwendet nur Orange für Adern innerhalb von der Steruerung nach die Klemmen.
Zwischen die Steuerungen bis auf die Anschlussklemmen sind die Kabel 'normal', meistens Grau.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2019)

Unsere Verdrahtung vor dem Hauptschalter bis zu den Einspeiseklemmen wird in schwarz verdrahtet.
Die Kabel für Kontaktaustausche sind üblicherweise grau, werden auf Klemmen aufgelegt und dann mit
orangen Einzeladern zu den Relais geführt.

Wobei wir hier vermutlich vom Thema abschweifen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2019)

Hahnus fragt:





Hahnus schrieb:


> Muss man die Kabel vor unserem Hauptschalter/Ein-Aus Schalter in diesen Fällen
> [*] auch in Orange/Gelb verdrahten?


*: CEE-Stecker zusätzlich zu den Hauptschalter.

Ich bin der Meinung, man braucht in keinen von die genannte Fallen dass die Kabeln sind Orange. Auch nicht den Kurzen Verbindung zwischen CEE-Stecker und Hauptschalter.


----------



## Hahnus (17 Januar 2019)

Von unseren Kunden wird oft gefördert die Adern vor dem Hauptschalter in einer anderen Farbe (Orange/Gelb) zu verdrahten.

Wir machen Sie wenn der Kunde nichts anders verlangt Orange.

Habe auch schon bei vielen anderen Anlagen/Maschinen gesehen das die Ihre Adern vor Hauptschalter in Gelb/Orange verdrahten. Auch große CNC Maschienenhersteller wie DMG/Mikron usw.

Mit Kabel in meiner Frage meinte ich die Adern. Nicht das ganze Kabel.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2019)

Ok, Gelb/Orange Adern innerhalb von ein Versorgungskabel vor den Haupschalter.

Ich weis es gibt Orange Kabel mit Orange Adern (zB. Helukabel 10542). Diese sind für Schnittstellensignale gemeint wenn der Spannung nicht durch den Hauptschalter getrennt wird. Also nicht für Fremdspannungen vor der Hauptschalter.
Orange oder Gelb für Versorgungskabel habe ich nie gesehen, weder Mantel noch Ader. Finde auch keine bei z.B Helukabel ausser den obengenannte bis max 2.5mm².
Wurde ich interessieren wenn es gibt ein EN Standard dafür. Vielleicht ist das ein Firmenstandard.

edit: Es kann sein dass für deine Branche gibt es ein C-Standard der spezifiziert Gelb/Orange Ader.
Glaube es aber nicht.


----------



## morszeck (5 März 2019)

Laut VDE gibt es keinerlei Vorschrift, daß die Verbindung vom Speisepunkt zum Hauptschalter in Orange gemacht werden muss. Empfehlenswert ist es dennoch, da allgemein die Sicherheit vorrangig ist und somit ein Servicetechniker besser erkennen kann, daß auch beim Ausschalten der Anlage über den Hauptschalter ein Teil der Anlage noch immer unter Spannung sein kann.


----------



## P4ulchen (12 März 2019)

Hallo,

in der EN60204-1 5.3.5 steht, das ausgenommene Stromkreise für z.b. Beleuchtungen oder Servicesteckdosen, die nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet werden, u.a. mit Warnschildern und die Leiter farblich identifizierbar nach 13.2.4 gegenzeichnet werden sollten.
Bei 13.2.4 steht wiederum, für "Ausgenommene Stromkreise" wird ORANGE empfohlen.

Zu Leitungen die zum Hauptschalter direkt führen, konnte ich nix finden. Wir verdrahten diese bei uns aber trotzdem in orange. Bei unterlagerten Schränken würde ich das auch so machen. Orange/Gelb würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Captain Future (15 März 2019)

P4ulchen schrieb:


> Zu Leitungen die zum Hauptschalter direkt führen, konnte ich nix finden. Wir verdrahten diese bei uns aber trotzdem in orange. Bei unterlagerten Schränken würde ich das auch so machen. Orange/Gelb würde ich nicht nehmen.



Dazu gibt es keine Vorschrift. Die meisten Aderfarben außer zb. Grün/Gelb kann jeder in seinem Schaltschrank selber bestimmen.
Hier gibt es keine Vorschrift nur eine Empfehlung.


----------

